# New Vostok Amfibia serie 2017



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Pre ordered a blue Red Sea 
Remember the code WUS2015!!!

:-D


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

ordered reef with lume dial and scuba black dial 


instagram @watchcolony


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I also pulled the trigger on the blue Red Sea, hoping that the lug to lug won't be enormous....to be honest I would have preferred to give a $100 deposit and balance when the watch would have been ready to ship but...I have been waiting for this watch since Christmas 2016.

This is the second affordable blue diver I order this week, on Monday after long thought I decided to get the "new" Seiko Giugiaro diver:










I hope I won't be disappointed by either of them.


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

Ordered gmt blue reef


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> I also pulled the trigger on the blue Red Sea, hoping that the lug to lug won't be enormous....


Like the first Red Sea, it's a large watch but the heavy lug curve should make it acceptable. It looks to have improved the only issues I had with the first version so it should make a very nice purchase.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Ordered the Pvd Scuba cause most of any wear of pvd is usually on the band (scooby has rubber so no probs there)I like a black dial and think it has the best indices...not too keen on a mixture of indices and numerals,also the weird date window looks to blend in better on the black dial


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Does anyone have the actual case sizes??


----------



## rothko (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm happy to see that the gmt version has central seconds! Unfortunately I fear these will all be enormous beasts on my tiny wrists.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Arizone said:


> Like the first Red Sea, it's a large watch but the heavy lug curve should make it acceptable. It looks to have improved the only issues I had with the first version so it should make a very nice purchase.


Which issues did you have with the original one? To be honest I preferred the cronw at 4 o'clock, but unlike the new Scuba I would say this new Red Sea is an improvement in comparison to the original 2007 designs.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Which issues did you have with the original one? To be honest I preferred the cronw at 4 o'clock, but unlike the new Scuba I would say this new Red Sea is an improvement in comparison to the original 2007 designs.


I prefer the 4 o'clock placement too but the original crown had terrible grip, combined with the tight crown guards, makes it a pain in the arse to set. Other details include the lack of minute markings around the entire perimeter of the dial, the commonly misaligned lume pip, and more subjectively the PVD accents and peculiar bezel markings.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

The Original Red Sea is a cool watch,but the crown guard top edge can dig into the back of your hand/wrist under some circumstances and I think the prominent crown on the new model will have the same effect


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

We'll see how the crown in shaped, to be honest position it at 2 o'clock would be more "Vostok style", but however let's see when they deliver the watch. The style is pleasant I must say and less Seiko like.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

The new Red Sea looks to be very similar in design to the original version apart from the crown position,but I agree comrade Cuthbert that the crown position may have been better at the 2 O'clock position.


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

They are beautiful, but I still cant bring myself to buy a Russian watch with an English dial...

Although I have broken that rule with my 3133s and 3017s only because Cyrillic dialed versions are so hard to find.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Another PVD Scuba vote, I am ordering one. Thoughts on the Turbina? Too big? Bezel too funky?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Any Black Sea among us?
It looks bigger than the Red Sea, 45 vs 44 mm...


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

I love them and I am tempted, but why oh why mineral glass? Plastic like the amphibia great or sapphire, but not mineral. I would pay a premium for sapphire mineral scratches way too easily, plastic at least you can get the marks out, but it is permanent with mineral.
Chris


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

MEzz said:


> Another PVD Scuba vote, I am ordering one. Thoughts on the Turbina? Too big? Bezel too funky?


The last model , assuming the same with a few tweaks, wears fine on a 7" wrist mate


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone know whether the new Scuba has standard lugs. Afaik the last had weird that wouldn't accept a normal strap.


----------



## Heinrich Faust (May 19, 2016)

arktika1148 said:


> Anyone know whether the new Scuba has standard lugs. Afaik the last had weird that wouldn't accept a normal strap.


That's actually the main difference - the new Scuba is designed so any strap would fit.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Heinrich Faust said:


> That's actually the main difference - the new Scuba is designed so any strap would fit.


Might have to finally get one then 
Pity not in blue as the last though, missed out on that


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

The 2415 with the cream dial is pretty cool but the others aren't my cup of tea.It's nice to branch out but Vostok have already got so many solid models..


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wonder whether the same back


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Still up in the air on case sizes...sent an email to ask and got a reply back to read the description LOL!!

I replied with a more specific request


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

sideways2 said:


> Still up in the air on case sizes...sent an email to ask and got a reply back to read the description LOL!!
> 
> I replied with a more specific request


Hi
we will add case sizes later


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you appreciated!!

But just for future reference...it would be nice to have them added in at the same time as posting a new watch...for people like me who are on the fence because of the possibility of the case being too big...it sure would help in your presales!!!

Not everyone can wear big watches


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes I have a small wrist and hopefully the Red Sea I ordered isn't gigantic! I think I'll find out then it arrives.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> Yes I have a small wrist and hopefully the Red Sea I ordered isn't gigantic! I think I'll find out then it arrives.


If the new Red Sea is the same dimensions as the mk1 version,it wears pretty much as the Seiko monster mk1,so not too massive for thinner wrists but a fair old chunk of steel all the same.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

meranom said:


> Hi
> we will add case sizes later


Any reason they are mineral glass and not sapphire? Love the concept but hate mineral glass..
Chris


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

See...I rest my case...in regards to complete size descriptions\diagrams being posted at the same time as the watch is available for preorder...this one already went out of stock without...

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/reef/vostok-watch-amphibia-241501-080494.html

Makes it tough for guys like me...sadness


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

sideways2 said:


> See...I rest my case...in regards to complete size descriptions\diagrams being posted at the same time as the watch is available for preorder...this one already went out of stock without...
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/reef/vostok-watch-amphibia-241501-080494.html
> 
> Makes it tough for guys like me...sadness


That's the reason why I decided to bite the bullet even not knowing the final dimensions.

The blue Red Sea is out of stock too so I made the right choice.


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL amfibia


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> That's the reason why I decided to bite the bullet even not knowing the final dimensions.
> 
> The blue Red Sea is out of stock too so I made the right choice.


I don't have that kind of disposable cash...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

sideways2 said:


> I don't have that kind of disposable cash...


Due to the hunger for Meranom limited editions I think it shouldn't be too difficult to sell a mint one just tried once.


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

It's just the principle of the matter...you're making a watch...how do you not know the dimensions...

And you're right...it would be damn easy for sell but again...you shouldn't have to ask that of a customer...

Just a mid-week rant lol!!


----------



## Heinrich Faust (May 19, 2016)

sideways2 said:


> you're making a watch...how do you not know the dimensions...


 OMG... Why wouldn't you stop crying and just look yourself? https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/ Dimensions were always here, from the beginning...

Amfibia «The Red Sea» watch - uncompromising male's watches in the big case (diameter of 44 mm, height of 14,5 mm) made of stainless steel.

Amfibia «The Black Sea» watch - diameter of 45 mm, height of 14,8 mm. Bright, reminding summer, the sun, the sea and ideas on long-awaited holiday.

Amfibia «Scuba» watch - (in abbreviated form from Self-Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus the respiratory device for navigation under water). Streamline, attention-getting watch with symmetrically located crowns. The winding crown is located on the right; the crown of adjusting internal bezel is on the left. The case diameter is of 41 mm, height of 12,5 mm. Amfibia «Scuba» is equally well looked both on right, and on the left hand as well.

Amibia «Reef» watch - diameter is 42 mm, height is 14,5 mm. «Classical» sports watch for fans of active leisure will be equally pertinent both with business wear and sportswear.

Amibia «Seaman» watch - 41 mm diameter, height is 14,3 mm. Stylish watch reminding a window, from which blows the spirit of voyages and new discoveries.


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

OMG!! I'm not that dumb!!

Where is the lug to lug?? Where is the measurements of the crown??

Even this offered a better take...

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/020se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020674s.html


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Just one more note...all the power to you if you have a wrist size that can accommodate any type of watch but I don't and I know others don't as well...

It would make it so much easier to help in a decision to purchase...but then again maybe they don't need more sales??


----------



## SubCapt_BNC (Sep 12, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> Due to the hunger for Meranom limited editions I think it shouldn't be too difficult to sell a mint one just tried once.


??? 
Well... those aren't Meranom SE limited editions. The Amfibias AFAIK are part of the regular Vostok range. 
Which means they are likely to be available over a year or so, at least, just like, say, the K-34 and K-39...
Besides they will be available via other websites... as a matter of fact they already are. 
For example here: Часы Командирские завода "Восток" - "Магазин часов Komandirskie.com" 
and here: Командир | - Amfibia REEF


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

SubCapt_BNC said:


> ???
> Well... those aren't Meranom SE limited editions. The Amfibias AFAIK are part of the regular Vostok range.
> Which means they are likely to be available over a year or so, at least, just like, say, the K-34 and K-39...
> Besides they will be available via other websites... as a matter of fact they already are.
> ...


Unlike the K34 and K39 these appears to be hot items, the fact they already are out of stock proves that. So, like the SEs that are officially still in production.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys,the Amfibias that were showing out of stock appear to be back up for pre order again


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

This Ebay listing just popped up for a blue NOS Amfibia Seaman which must have been from a release quite a few years ago.

Priced below what the new release Amfibia's are, so it would be a good pickup for someone.

Cheers 

vostok amphibia Seaman Watch Ruso. | eBay


----------



## SubCapt_BNC (Sep 12, 2015)

joecool said:


> Hey guys,the Amfibias that were showing out of stock appear to be back up for pre order again


Indeed. ;-)

Nineteen new models in the regular range appear for pre-sale on Meranom. 
One of them goes "out of stock". 
A couple of FOMO-meters reach peak levels. 
Two days later, said model is back on preorder.

I take it Meranom must have ordered a quota of each to cover the preorders on the site, reached that quota on the full-lume Reef, and therefore had to check with the factory if more could be had. Makes sense.


----------



## SubCapt_BNC (Sep 12, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> Unlike the K34 and K39 these appears to be hot items,


Well, the K 39 indeed did not sell out quickly, but as far as I remember the PVD lume dial GMT K-34 also went out of stock quite quickly on Meranom when it was first released 18 months or so ago. And then reappeared withn days, and is still available (granted, on sale, which may mean those are the last few).



cuthbert said:


> the fact they already are out of stock proves that.


One out of nineteen new models went out of stock for two days on one web site. As I pointed out before, other websites are already taking pre-oerders, and it can safely be expected that they will appear on further websites and on eBay when they're finally released and readily available.

Do you really think Vostok would introduce new models in their regular range without having enough parts to face demand ? 
Again: these are no SEs, which are made for a niche market by one dealer, but integral part of Vostok's regular range. 
Vostok may have trouble assembling them fast enough to cope with demand during the launch period (as I understand it, their workforce is not huge), but the quantities planned no doubt are much larger than SE batches.



cuthbert said:


> So, like the SEs that are officially still in production.


Well, Meranom, as I understand it, is a very small company who have to manage their cashflow carefully and simply cannot just order new parts at will. Some of the previous ones have been assembled and sold before they can go into the next. Not unlike watch microbrands, actually.
Besides I'd suspect that Vostok legitimately give priority to their regular range, and mostly assemble special orders such as the SEs when they have spare capacity.

Cheers !


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

SubCapt_BNC said:


> Do you really think Vostok would introduce new models in their regular range without having enough parts to face demand ?


They did.

NVCh-30.


----------



## SubCapt_BNC (Sep 12, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> They did.
> 
> NVCh-30.


Nope, sorry.

Google it. NVCh-30 was a one-off, limited edition, a russian watch forum project in collaboration with Meranom. Pretty much the same as an SE, even if it was not sold as such.
Again: not part of the regular Vostok range. Unlike those new Amfibias.

Point is, Meranom and Vostok are separate entities with completely different ways to rganise production, although it is clear enough that they collaborate closely. 
The way Meranom works is very small series, just in time, one after the other. Really just like a microbrand. Small quantities, short cycles.

On the other hand, Vostok plan their range like a regular manufacturer, in larger series, as they have to cater not for one website, but their whole distribution network, both online and brick-and-mortar. Which may explain why this new Amfibia range took so long to appear (as far as I've found information about it, the previous Reef, Scubas, Red Sea and Black Sea, were first released in 2008 or so). Large quantities, long cycles.

Indeed, one has to be quick whenever SEs - and every other limited series, forum projets etc. - surface. Which is why Meranom now come up with clear notifications of the day and time they will go on sale, which I do really appreciate a lot.

But as far as the regular Vostok range goes, well... don't panic, these just won't vanish within a couple of hours.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

SubCapt_BNC said:


> On the other hand, Vostok plan their range like a regular manufacturer, in larger series, as they have to cater not for one website, but their whole distribution network, both online and brick-and-mortar. Which may explain why this new Amfibia range took so long to appear (as far as I've found information about it, the previous Reef, Scubas, Red Sea and Black Sea, were first released in 2008 or so). Large quantities, long cycles.


Again, you are wrong, the original Amfibia line entered in production in 2008 with the original 1967 and at that time nobody wanted them because a lot of people thought they were too expensive, not too much "Russian looking", and too modern for the taste of the time.

They were NEVER made in huge quantities, the 1967 was released in bigger numbers, that is one of the reason why they are somewhat rare today to find used. Now people don't have a problem spending $200 for a Vostok, at that time it wasn't like that.

I have an Amfibia Scuba bought from Meranom in 2011, one of the first purchases from that shop, and I clearly remember the discussions made at that time about the Amfibia.

Having said that at the time Vostok was still a large company, today according to Meranom the company delivers watches in small batches, 20 or 25, so my message is "if there is an Amfibia that you like grab it when you can".


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Now Now children,play nice!
All new thangs from Meranom and Boctok are all good if ya like em
If not, dinnae buy them,....nuff said


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

joecool said:


> If not, dinnae buy them,....nuff said


It's always funny when Chrome offers to translate English to English ;-) Thanks joecool


----------



## SubCapt_BNC (Sep 12, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> (...) today according to Meranom the company delivers watches in small batches, 20 or 25, so my message is "if there is an Amfibia that you like grab it when you can".


If you prefer seeing things that way, don't mind me. Whatever floats your boat. |>

Yet: the fact that Vostok's worforce is reduced compared to times past, and that they therefore only can deliver finished watches in smaller batches, is no definitive proof that the total number of pieces of the production run is going to be small. In particular we don't know if the planning of that production run, overall, is either concentrated over a short time or spread over a longer period. IMHO a smaller workforce makes the latter more likely. 
Point being: Vostok seem - especially for those models that rely on outsourced parts - to be working from a sizeable stock of those parts, which they assemble into watches over a longer period (a year or so, possibly ?), as and when their production plan - and possible bottlenecks such as production of movements - allows. 
The way some K-34s for example, went out of stock and then back in stock a couple of times over the past 12-18 months IMHO rather points in that direction. My bet therefore is it's what we're going to see happen with at least some of the new Amfibias.

But that's only my interpretation, and clear, documented facts from the source would of course be much better.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Red Sea on my way :-D


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Danilao said:


> Red Sea on my way :-D
> 
> View attachment 12527915


Yes they are coming!


----------



## armanh (May 22, 2017)

Today on Meranom I noticed that all Amphibia SE's have been moved to archive (except the upcoming Neptune 960's).

Does that mean there are new Special Editions coming soon?


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

armanh said:


> Today on Meranom I noticed that all Amphibia SE's have been moved to archive (except the upcoming Neptune 960's).
> 
> Does that mean there are new Special Editions coming soon?


I saw that as well, hopefully fingers crossed a new range will rear it's not so ugly head


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

mariomart said:


> I saw that as well, hopefully fingers crossed a new range will rear it's not so ugly head


Dont Meranom please there are already watches all over my desk!! And I am running out of excuses why I need another watch!
Chris


----------



## armanh (May 22, 2017)

Cafe Latte said:


> I am running out of excuses why I need another watch!


Highly doubtful that I'll be able to limit myself to just one.


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

Just got one. 
Overall feeling - I'm satisfied.

Positive moments:
1. Size - see the last picture (wrist is 17,5 cm or 6,9 inch).
2. I cannot see any problems with the case (defects or smth like that).
3. The besel marks are aligned with the dial indices (especially that is located on 12 o'clock), at least for the first critical eye throw.
4. 120 clicks.
5. The crown works very smooth and it's a pleasure to use it compared to regular or SE amphibia.

Some points:
1. Besel is two directional, I don't know any explicit or implicit standard for GMT diver that prescribes to a besel to move in two directions (while on Russian forum one member tries to convince me that there is one)
2. See the next-to-last picture - it would be a problem to replace the bracelet by any kind of strap since pins are too close to the case. 

The box is regular, as at Amfibia gen. 1.









The same paperwork as at gen. 1.









My piece was produced on 18 of September.









Here it is, my... precious...









Nice bracelet, solid end-links, as good as (or maybe better) than seiko/orient entry level divers bracelets.









Has 3 positions for fine adjustment.









Back case as at gen. 1. I must notice that it has the same problem - it's designed for bracelet only - the pins are too close to the case so it would be a problem to fit even a thin nato strap, not talking about leather/silicon/rubber strap. 









At my wrist 17,5 cm (6,9 inch) it fits perfextly, as the first gen.


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures!! Looks amazing!!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty cool timepiece comrade Oldfox,wear in the best of health!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

So beautiful watch, enjoy!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Excellent review comrade Oldfox,great pictures of a great looking watch,Congratulations!


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Very nice review. Looks like a nice watch. Thanks!


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

Since the Reef (and other amphibias) are regularly compared to "entry level" Japan divers, I've made a review-comparison with Mako. I'll make a translation within a couple of days. But up till then you can check the photos Восток Amfibia Reef 080493, Рифы второго поколения. Почти GMT. - Часовой форум Watch.ru


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

It has arrived.









You guys want a review?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> It has arrived.
> 
> View attachment 12566871
> 
> ...


Aye!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> It has arrived.
> 
> You guys want a review?


E parecchie foto anche!
Il mio è a Peschiera :-/

And a lot of photos!
Mine is still in Custom's hands :-/


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Danilao said:


> E parecchie foto anche!
> Il mio è a Peschiera :-/
> 
> And a lot of photos!
> Mine is still in Custom's hands :-/


Ah ah ah! mine went through!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely Red Sea!!

A review my friend... is a must!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok I'll work on that.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

My scuba and reef arrived.. here s some quick pictures and thoughts
















I like Scuba in general , it is solid nice finishing, detailed dial.. 
silicon strap is soft and comfortable but need extra holes for my tiny wrist (6,75)
the interesting part is inner bezel works with the crown at the bottom.. ( i used to have it top crown on my LLD and NTH antilles )
I d like to see it on orange silicon ..


















Here is reef with full lume.. i ll test the lume later.. The only thing I m negative about is the bracelet.. has nice details , consists of polished and brushed buckles but too shiny..
the rest is beautiful

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Cant wait for my Scuba yo arrive

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

...and the review is up!

Vostok Amfibia Red Sea: the Russian Turtle?


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> ...and the review is up!
> 
> Vostok Amfibia Red Sea: the Russian Turtle?


very detailed review.. thanks.
I have the old version and love it...

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

cuthbert said:


> ...and the review is up!
> 
> Vostok Amfibia Red Sea: the Russian Turtle?


I enjoyed your review. Its a great watch

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Very nice review. Thank you.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> ...and the review is up!
> 
> Vostok Amfibia Red Sea: the Russian Turtle?


Great job Cut, grazie!


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Excellent review. Thank you.


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for the great review, I hope my order arrives soon...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

ill-phill said:


> Thank you for the great review, I hope my order arrives soon...


What did you get?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Great review comrade Cuthbert! ....does the crown dig in to the back of your hand on the new model as the old model does on mine?
Also I just got notification of my Scooby Darth Vader has now shipped....hopefully through Russian postal system and not via the dark side of the force


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

joecool said:


> Also I just got notification of my Scooby Darth Vader has now shipped....hopefully through Russian postal system and not via the dark side of the force


I also received notification that the dark side is coming for me. So will Scotland beat Australia in the slowest race on Earth?


----------



## armanh (May 22, 2017)

oldfox said:


> I've made a review-comparison with Mako.


Oldfox, awesome review!

The first line literally got me LOLing loud enough for everyone at the cafe to turn around and stare at me 



oldfox said:


> Добрый день, сопалатники по часовой болезни.


English translation: "Good day, hospital roommates with the watch disease".

I wore the Amfibia for the first day today, and agree with your general conclusion - Reef looks more interesting and adventurous than Mako, but less practical. It's not something I could wear to my day job, but it looks amazing for anything outdoors. My photos are coming tomorrow.


----------



## armanh (May 22, 2017)

As promised, some (very large) pictures:


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I noticed the nice caseback gets scratched by the bracelet after few days, anybody else experience this problem?


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

two Scubas


----------



## armanh (May 22, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Unfortunately I noticed the nice caseback gets scratched by the bracelet after few days, anybody else experience this problem?


I've only worn it for 2 days, but have not noticed this. How is your bracelet touching the caseback, while you wear the watch or when you take it off?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

armanh said:


> I've only worn it for 2 days, but have not noticed this. How is your bracelet touching the caseback, while you wear the watch or when you take it off?


When I take it off, in o particular the clasp.

I also had the same problem on my Doxa but it took longer to get scratched.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

:-O


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Danilao said:


> :-O
> 
> View attachment 12611459


That blue dial sure pops mate! Wear in the best of health!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Scooby Vader V Scooby mk1 pic comparison






































As can be seen the rubber strap on the Vader is a bloody dust magnet!!! (i was gonna clean the thing but I thought it best to show how much dust can be attracted to it after just a few days of wearing),apart from that it is a cool re-imagined Scooby with pretty good lume


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Since yesterday on my wrist:


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

joecool said:


> Scooby Vader V Scooby mk1 pic comparison


Really nice, and thanks for the pics!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Joe what a pair!!!

Definitely the SCUBA 1 is truly unique, the way the strap blends perfectly with the case, the opposite crowns, the dial and hands, the tall numbers on the date disc... everything was beastly unique on it. The new SCUBA is also very good looking and to me it's a well executed new version, can't wait for mine to arrive.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Hey Joe what a pair!!!
> 
> Definitely the SCUBA 1 is truly unique, the way the strap blends perfectly with the case, the opposite crowns, the dial and hands, the tall numbers on the date disc... everything was beastly unique on it. The new SCUBA is also very good looking and to me it's a well executed new version, can't wait for mine to arrive.
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


What version of the new Scooby are you waiting for Jose?


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

joecool said:


> What version of the new Scooby are you waiting for Jose?


Black & orange one, just as ill-phill's my friend

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

My Darth Scuba arrived today  seen here with his older brother.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

So my "Self Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus" SCUBA AMFIBIA has finally arrived!

Wow I love it! 
Perfect size, very cool dial and hands, the inner bezel is so cool, quality is really comparable to some Swiss ones I've had in my hands.

The only thing I don't love is the strap... It's very thin extremely soft and supple, silicone so it will attract dust for sure, I can only compare it to a wet nuddle, but hey the buckle is nice!.

Well done Meranom!









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

;-)


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

If anyone still wants an old Reef with the orange luminescent dial, seller 11yevgen has one up on the 'bay. With box and papers.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

;-)


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

I do like de skuba watches you guys showing..but is it still one of you favs..?? because i do not see them very often..also de black PVD Scuba is very much on my interest ladder..but i am very afraid if the black goes off very quickly..??
Can you guys give an update on both watches..

Thx


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

I do like de skuba watches you guys showing..but is it still one of you favs..?? because i do not see them very often..also de black PVD Scuba is very much on my interest ladder..but i am very afraid if the black goes off very quickly..??
Can you guys give an update on both watches..

Thx


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

marathonna said:


> I do like de skuba watches you guys showing..but is it still one of you favs..?? because i do not see them very often..also de black PVD Scuba is very much on my interest ladder..but i am very afraid if the black goes off very quickly..??
> Can you guys give an update on both watches..
> 
> Thx


I love mine! Awesome watch in my opinion.










Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## krishnapur (May 2, 2012)

Thought I would share a couple of pics of the white face Scuba. The strap is a real dust magnet!

Cheers,

krishna


----------

